# Adding Another 20



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

An older neighbor contacted me out of the blue several months ago asking if I would be interested in purchasing their 20 acres of farm ground that adjoins ours. They got an appraisal done and the price seemed fair, so we're closing the deal right away at the appraised price.

This will get our place up to 160 acres and adds a small wood lot and about 14 acres of tillable ground. Will try to put the tillable ground in a CRP program if something is available, if not will cash rent. Makes a real nice addition to the farm.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Congratulations - how nice that the neighbor contacted you first - before even putting it on the market - and as you, I'd buy up any adjoining property if it's within your budget.

What is the benefit for enrolling it in the CRP?


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

:jealousness ensues: 

Congratulations!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work. That's how should happen in a perfect world.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Good to see parcels re-joining and growing. Most times it is large chunks getting split up.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Michael W. Smith said:


> What is the benefit for enrolling it in the CRP?


Provides wildlife habitat, you get an annual payment, and the upkeep and maintenance is pretty minimal.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You get paid to help the country have cleaner water and better wildlife habitat.


----------

